# Another GTR or C63 AMG ?



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

Just sold my second GTR (2010), having decided on a blue 2011 GTR.
I've now started looking at Merc C63 AMGs (sorry).

Thing is, there are loads of immaculate low mile C63s around, though very few GTRs it seems. Especially from private sellers. My preference would always be to buy privately.

Anyone here with any experience of both cars ? Anyone with a perfect 2011 car to sell, or considering selling sometime soon ?

Thanks.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Depends on your budget, but I'll tell you this a Merc is nice but it won't give you half the buzz a gtr will give you, gtr's are in a whole different league.


----------



## budfox (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi, I owned a black c63 amg performance from september 2011 for a year, very funny car, impressive sound and engine , not a single assle, when I sold it the odometer read 22k km.
Very nice driving experience , you can enjoy sending the car into oversteer and can drift if you want.
The only drawback is shifting gears, quite slow for such a car.
Anyway , in my opinion it is worth and if you buy second hand has a fine value for money, but as Takamo said, gtr is another planet.
Cheers


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Depends on your budget, but I'll tell you this a Merc is nice but it won't give you half the buzz a gtr will give you, gtr's are in a whole different league.


Couldn't agree more. 

I went from a C63 to my first GT-R, then back to a second C63 and now I'm looking for my second GT-R. The C63's are nice cars but I want the 'buzz' back and there's simply no comparison for me. 

Other thing to bear in mind is don't catch a cold on the value of the current C63's considering the new model is being launched in Paris in October.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have three GTR's and one have an rs4...miss the GTR for ultimate speed but rs4 a better all rounder


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Its only half the car.
At track days ive had loads mates {63 Owner} want to jump back into my car to see what they have been missing,
There has even been on. Richard who drove his home, stuck it up for sale and wouldnt drive it again,
Hes now a GTR owner with a huge smile up North.


Goldie


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Bardolphs said:


> Just sold my second GTR (2010), having decided on a blue 2011 GTR.
> I've now started looking at Merc C63 AMGs (sorry).
> 
> Thing is, there are loads of immaculate low mile C63s around, though very few GTRs it seems. Especially from private sellers. My preference would always be to buy privately.
> ...


You have pm


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

goldgtr35 said:


> Its only half the car.
> At track days ive had loads mates {63 Owner} want to jump back into my car to see what they have been missing,
> There has even been on. Richard who drove his home, stuck it up for sale and wouldnt drive it again,
> Hes now a GTR owner with a huge smile up North.
> ...


I agree with the part on track...for me I do about one track day a year...GTR was rubbish family car...rs4 gives me speed and praticality and missus happy to use...if I get another GTR it will be as an occasional car


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> I agree with the part on track...for me I do about one track day a year...GTR was rubbish family car...rs4 gives me speed and praticality and missus happy to use...if I get another GTR it will be as an occasional car


Sorry. It is defo a second car. Ive a A4 Avant...
wouldnt class the C Class as a 4 seater. only if youve a very short family.


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

I had late 2011 GTR and changed up to a 2013 C63, I thought the comfort and refinement of mercedes might make up for the loss in performance.

It did not, there are plenty of low grade materials on the C63, yes it's an amd but it's no SLS.

After driving the GTR I found the grip in the C63 scary at times, I would find myself taking corners 20mph slower than before.

If you like the paddle shift in tue GTR, please forget about using it on the C63, it's unresponsive, I felt myself having to shift twice at times and the delay became unbearable and I simply gave up.

It's worse on petrol and the insurance was the same as the GTR.

But it sounds bloody amazing.

In short I have sold up and put a deposit on a GTR, and I'm really excited. The C63 is a nice Car and the GTR is the type of car I always dreamed of owning as a boy.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

goldgtr35 said:


> Sorry. It is defo a second car. Ive a A4 Avant...
> wouldnt class the C Class as a 4 seater. only if youve a very short family.


You are exceptionally tall though! I reckon the average family could easily fit in a c class.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

goldgtr35 said:


> Sorry. It is defo a second car. Ive a A4 Avant...
> wouldnt class the C Class as a 4 seater. only if youve a very short family.


I had the same combo of GTR and A4 Avant...and my GTR was a Litchfield 4.25!


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*c63*

i think the c63 is a great car ,my son has one ,more refined inside and a drivers car ,would never swop my GTR but the c63 is a great driving experiance obviously its a shit car (if you cant drive )that is ........


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

woundedgoat said:


> I had late 2011 GTR and changed up to a 2013 C63, I thought the comfort and refinement of mercedes might make up for the loss in performance.
> 
> It did not, there are plenty of low grade materials on the C63, yes it's an amd but it's no SLS.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself....if it's noise some are after get yourselves a wife.... Lol


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Forget the c63. Great sound but that's it. I had one and it's the only car that I truly never connected with. I think it was the extremely slow changing gearbox.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Get a E63AMG wagon and keep the GTR for the weekend?

Best of both worlds, and nice comfy long range touring car for family trips, or the blitzing GTR when you want to track, you can even throw a bunch of stuff in the E63 and have it as your track tool/tire carrying car 

There is not much that will compete with a GTR with grip and being able to carry speed around a track. Most mercs have slow gearboxes (most things do compared to a GTR) I know there are a few companies that modify the valves and units to increase the speed, but no first hand experience with that.

If you hardly track, and just want a fun car to hoon around in, I dont see why the C63 would not be a fun change of pace, obviously you will be slower, but it will also be a very different way of driving compared to the GTR. 

I dont know what 'buzz' people talk about with the GT-R...if they mean the acceleration, then yeah fine, it is something that the GT-R does very well. Would it be something (personally) I would chase in every car I wanted to drive? No, because there is more to a car than its straight line, light to light, performance. 

Personally, if you are not looking at it as a long term purchase, and can afford it, buy the C63, you may find its a lot of fun trying to control it and find DIFFERENT ways to enjoy your driving. In the end, all you will have is the experience to say 'I liked it' or 'Meh, GTR was more fun'


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

To me the C63 was just another car, I didn't say good night to it like the GTR and I never just went for a drive in it.

With the GTR I would find myself miles from home with not a care in the world.

I got used to the grip in the GTR, but with the gear change in the C63 I never felt I could snap back into place as I just used it in Automatic.

I also found the Recaros in the GTR to be much more supportive and comfortable, the C63 is like sitting on the couch.

Everyone has a different fit, I had always wanted an AMG and I am glad I owned one.

I won't look back though when I pick up my MY14 on the 1st though, can't bloody wait...


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

*There's a pattern forming !*

Looks like the search is on for another GTR then.
I may go and have a drive of a C63 just to put the thought of owning one to bed.

It cleare is all about the sound with the Merc. I have to agree, the GTR has it all.

Enjoyed reading all the replies so far. What a great forum this is.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

You guys must really push your gtrs to the edge if you find a c63 boring to drive near the limits! 

Good idea! If you have the funds rent one for a few days and see how you enjoy it over a longer period vs just a short drive. 

In the end, buy what you will love to be in.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

woundedgoat said:


> To me the C63 was just another car, I didn't say good night to it like the GTR and I never just went for a drive in it.
> 
> With the GTR I would find myself miles from home with not a care in the world.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about drives for no reason in GTR...don't do that in rs4 though it better family and commuter car


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Rain said:


> You guys must really push your gtrs to the edge if you find a c63 boring to drive near the limits!
> 
> Good idea! If you have the funds rent one for a few days and see how you enjoy it over a longer period vs just a short drive.
> 
> In the end, buy what you will love to be in.


Really good piece of advice, take it for a couple of days, don't be swayed by the sound.

I only had a short drive around Manchester, I regret not thrashing a B road in the C63, I probably wouldn't of got one, sounds weird but I would rather of got an ML.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Well after owning the C63 for a long time now i still really love the AMG to bits 

The GTR is on a different level in terms of speed and acceleration but the C63 is still an amazing piece of kit.. I feel there is a completely different sense of driving pleasure when in the C class compared to the GTR.. Sure it has a laggy gearbox and isnt as fast as the GTR.. But its definitely more practical, has 4 full seats and feels more quiet/refined in the cabin..

Not sure how u have all driven it, but you put the traction off and its a lot of fun thrashing that thing around, doing burnouts, pulling big drifts all sorts of 'badass' things you would not do in a GTR 

My C63 is tuned quite a bit and has serious weight reduction (full CF bodykit inc hood + Superlight carlsson rims) so its a real beast.. Keeps up with my stage 1 GTR very well


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Hashlak said:


> Well after owning the C63 for a long time now i still really love the AMG to bits
> 
> The GTR is on a different level in terms of speed and acceleration but the C63 is still an amazing piece of kit.. I feel there is a completely different sense of driving pleasure when in the C class compared to the GTR.. Sure it has a laggy gearbox and isnt as fast as the GTR.. But its definitely more practical, has 4 full seats and feels more quiet/refined in the cabin..
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

With the new C63 coming out later this year dealers are selling pre reg cars at very good prices. However the new model is quite a step forward and as has been said elsewhere although great fun, ultimately it's less of a drivers car than the GTR


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Will64 said:


> Forget the c63. Great sound but that's it. I had one and it's the only car that I truly never connected with. I think it was the extremely slow changing gearbox.


I test drove one and felt the exact same thing! To start with the Merc dealer was shocking, the salesman was late, slow and un-interested. Wandered off for 10 minutes and just left me at his desk. Nearly walked out.

Salesman couldnt not stop saying that the car was not as quick as the GTR (did he think I didnt know that?!?!?!). 

The car, well, I didnt like the sitting position, felt angled, the horrible foot brake (instead of handbrake), I had to open the window to hear the wonderful engine 

Car was very uninspiring  yes, it shocked me! If you _WANT_ a V8, go for an Aston


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Eric Laybourne said:


> ...it's less of a drivers car than the GTR


It can be easily said a Caterham/ Atom/ Lotus/ etc etc is more of a driver's car than a GTR, it depends what kind of a driver you are, the GTR shines because you turn up, do your laps, you are quick around the track, and you can go home.

If thats what you like, its the right thing for you.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

If you want a V8 that sounds Epic then go for an F-type R!!! 

Not as fast as a GTR, not as aggressive looking as the GTR, but the sound....... oooooohhhh my god the sound with the active exhaust, amazing!!!!!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Had a burn up with a C63 AMG on the weekend. It sounded superb and looked fast. His number plate said Good bye so was worried I was going to get smoked. Here is the result:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmjs1tiDqV4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

holy crap 194 MPH !!! :bowdown1:


----------



## Vladikar (Mar 17, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> Its only half the car.
> At track days ive had loads mates {63 Owner} want to jump back into my car to see what they have been missing,
> There has even been on. Richard who drove his home, stuck it up for sale and wouldnt drive it again,
> Hes now a GTR owner with a huge smile up North.
> ...


How regularly do you track yours Goldie? I've had my GTR for 6 months now, never done a track day but don't feel comfortable table taking my P&J out for a play in case it all goes wrong.

*Heads to eBay for MG Metro VVC conversion


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Dont take anything if cant afford to replace it and you will have a lot more fun, since your comfort level goes way up.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I nearly bought a C63 (personally I like the estate) when I was getting my last R35 and they are fun, sound great and are practical.

But they are no where near as capable and having a car that can only use it's performance mostly on straights when it's dry killed the idea.

To me it's a point and shoot car, I prefer something with all round ability.

Did sound very nice though.

Every time I've seen one on a track day it's been a let down, being caught by all kinds of stuff in the corners.


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

3 days back in the GTR, zero regrets. I honestly don't miss anything about the C63 coupe I had.

Oh tell a lie I miss not having the selecting wheel thing in the centre console and not on the dash like the GTR.


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

OK. I've now experienced the C63 and it's going to be another GTR.
The Merc was OK, though there are too many reasons not to have one.
The problem it seems is finding the right car GTR.

I'm now set on a 2011/12 in Daytona Blue, with the red/black Recaro seats.
Now I need to find one ?


----------



## Stevoc (Aug 2, 2014)

Why would you not source your own R35's from Japan, no shortage of grade 4.5 and 5 over there?


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

C63's are really nice, sometimes I would prefer one.
The reason is me making frequent 5-6 hour trips and the soundlevel in the gt-r is not cut out for longer hauls. At least the 10's. I've envisioned myself with intercoms 
If you don't make longer trips then the gt-r is a great car.


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

Stevoc said:


> Why would you not source your own R35's from Japan, no shortage of grade 4.5 and 5 over there?


Theres loads here as well and everything works like it should....not sure they represent a good enough saving to bother. Don't think many people have imported since it has been available as a UK car


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

whpFarmer said:


> C63's are really nice, sometimes I would prefer one.
> The reason is me making frequent 5-6 hour trips and the soundlevel in the gt-r is not cut out for longer hauls. At least the 10's. I've envisioned myself with intercoms
> If you don't make longer trips then the gt-r is a great car.


Really?!? I do 4 hours up to my moms place regularly and not to mention 4000+ miles through Europe in 4 weeks and the GTR was great. 

What exhaust do you have on the car?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

whpFarmer said:


> C63's are really nice, sometimes I would prefer one.
> The reason is me making frequent 5-6 hour trips and the soundlevel in the gt-r is not cut out for longer hauls. At least the 10's. I've envisioned myself with intercoms
> If you don't make longer trips then the gt-r is a great car.



One of the main complaints of unmodified GT-R's is that they are too quiet. If you need a car for longer haul trips then don't run loud exhausts and if desired change the tyres to MPSS (softer, quieter, less minimal tramlining and much better all weather performance) and potentially upgrade the speaker systems and soundproofing. I don't think the GT-R needs to be a harsh environment.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

grahamc said:


> Really?!? I do 4 hours up to my moms place regularly and not to mention 4000+ miles through Europe in 4 weeks and the GTR was great.
> 
> What exhaust do you have on the car?


i had a 90mm milltek and litchfield down pipes on mine and used everyday...but now i have the rs4 i do much prefer my commute not having the drone and noise of the gtr...and i also prefer the comfort and toys of rs4...however i really miss my gtr and will one day have another but probably as a garage queen


----------



## Stevoc (Aug 2, 2014)

matt4man said:


> Theres loads here as well and everything works like it should....not sure they represent a good enough saving to bother. Don't think many people have imported since it has been available as a UK car


Yeh true but if it was hard to source properly clean well spec'd ones surely Japan would be best bet? Would probably have alot more goodies?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Henry 145 said:


> i had a 90mm milltek and litchfield down pipes on mine and used everyday...but now i have the rs4 i do much prefer my commute not having the drone and noise of the gtr...and i also prefer the comfort and toys of rs4...however i really miss my gtr and will one day have another but probably as a garage queen


I have milltek downpipes, silenced ypipe and it perfect, great for long distances, etc. Not very loud, until you pass 3000rpm....


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

Henry 145 said:


> i had a 90mm milltek and litchfield down pipes on mine and used everyday...but now i have the rs4 i do much prefer my commute not having the drone and noise of the gtr...and i also prefer the comfort and toys of rs4...however i really miss my gtr and will one day have another but probably as a garage queen


Henry, I sold the Milltek as it was tiring and and now have a 102mm Litchfield system, the sound has been transformed with none of that drone at 60-70, much nicer to live with, no drone . Car is now tucked away for the winter.


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

grahamc said:


> Really?!? I do 4 hours up to my moms place regularly and not to mention 4000+ miles through Europe in 4 weeks and the GTR was great.
> 
> What exhaust do you have on the car?





gtr mart said:


> One of the main complaints of unmodified GT-R's is that they are too quiet. If you need a car for longer haul trips then don't run loud exhausts and if desired change the tyres to MPSS (softer, quieter, less minimal tramlining and much better all weather performance) and potentially upgrade the speaker systems and soundproofing. I don't think the GT-R needs to be a harsh environment.


I'll try switching tires, it's the tire/road noise that's pretty high. The exhaust doesn't bother me since it's stock, but the overall level of noise does. Been thinking about soundproofing as well, might give that a go if tires doesn't fix things.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

andysukgtr said:


> Henry, I sold the Milltek as it was tiring and and now have a 102mm Litchfield system, the sound has been transformed with none of that drone at 60-70, much nicer to live with, no drone . Car is now tucked away for the winter.


Why or why did I sell this car...I really miss it...come on get bored and scratch another itch and let me have it back!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> Had a burn up with a C63 AMG on the weekend. It sounded superb and looked fast. His number plate said Good bye so was worried I was going to get smoked. Here is the result:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmjs1tiDqV4&feature=youtu.be


Is your GT-R stock? Guessing with 194mph on the dash you got 185ish through the beams?

Tickles me the debate between the GT-R & a similar power (that isn't aimed at the post i'm quoting). The GT-R's tour de force is launch & corner grip which are both virtually unbeatable & i enjoyed these immensely when i had my Stage 4ish GT-R.

That said, they are a let down in may other ways & i'll tell you for certain that like for like power the competition are a lot closer than you think. However in these German power Saloons (the stock C63 is a lot less powerful than a GT-R by the way), you have the added benefit of a more involving drive, far less noise & a more comfortable day to day car. Now that for some people is a good trade off against exceptional drag strip performance, but if someone wants a comfortable cruiser that can also hold it's own on track & offer a much more flexible driving experience, then the GT-R really isn't the ideal car.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Mine is stage 4.25. That C63 was not stock either.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> Mine is stage 4.25. That C63 was not stock either.


Assumed yours was a lower tune than circa 630bhp as similar powered GT-R's get mid 190's through the beams. Was this the video an early run?

Did you find out what the C63 was putting out as unless it had a blower it would still be around 100bhp less than yours (i'd expect).

Wish i could have made it to EvoMax as it looked epic, but sadly parenting duties got in the way.


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that C63 is owned by a guy called Lee and tuned by Acid at MSL Performance. 

IIRC Lee's car is running a stage 2 Weistec supercharger and putting out 720bhp or similar


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

The beams were 200 meters sooner than normal due to someone leaving their jumbo jet at the end of the runway. (don't you hate it when that happens) 

My GT-R does just fine for power* 

Vs very fast 900hp GT-R deploying rolling boost: http://vid1293.photobucket.com/albums/b599/pearlninja888/GTR/IMG_9131_zpsb57e3d8d.mp4 (although this was in the wet)


































* for now...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You'll learn to stop selling the best car you ever had one day !!! LOL


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

maxkirk said:


> I'm pretty sure that C63 is owned by a guy called Lee and tuned by Acid at MSL Performance.
> 
> IIRC Lee's car is running a stage 2 Weistec supercharger and putting out 720bhp or similar


Wow, that must be an interesting handful. Anyone know what it managed on the day?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> The beams were 200 meters sooner than normal due to someone leaving their jumbo jet at the end of the runway. (don't you hate it when that happens)
> 
> My GT-R does just fine for power*
> 
> ...


That would explain it


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

w8pmc said:


> Wow, that must be an interesting handful. Anyone know what it managed on the day?


I read on the MB forum that his undertray departed him around 190mph so put an early end to his running


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

maxkirk said:


> I read on the MB forum that his undertray departed him around 190mph so put an early end to his running


Oops. Shoddy German engineering

Keen to know what that AMG was running & what top speed they achieved overall?

Am hoping to chuck mine down Brunters at the next VMAX.


----------

